# Would Jesus own a pit bull???



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Or would he scorn them??? I ask only because the Bible says:


Deutoronomy 10:12 For Jehovah YOUR God is the God of gods and the Lord of lords, the God great, mighty and fear-inspiring, who treats none with partiality nor accepts a bribe

Acts 10:34-35 At this Peter opened his mouth and said: “For a certainty I perceive that God is not partial" 

Romans 2:11 "so therefore we're all equal".


What do you all think???


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> Or would he scorn them??? I ask only because the Bible says:
> 
> Deutoronomy 10:12 For Jehovah YOUR God is the God of gods and the Lord of lords, the God great, mighty and fear-inspiring, who treats none with partiality nor accepts a bribe
> 
> ...


About what?


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Doubt it. I'm sure its all labs for jesus.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Back "then" and "before" most dogs were used as tools for whatever it might have been....even food...cats too...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

So Christians eat dogs for food??? Like someone that will remain unnamed???


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Yes, Jesus would have pit bull. Anyone that can part the sea, raise the dead, etc. can certainly make a pit bull behave.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

You seem to have Him confused with the you think its all His. The earth is the Lord's and the fullness thereof. Meaning Read the book of Job he plays with the leviathan which fears nothing and nobody.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you Mr. Ranch for your service to our country sir. I have not chit chatted beside you in quiet some time down in the jungle. Back in the days.. Snagged was on fire, you and I used to bang on some heads down there didn't we? I see you have had the urge to visit us here in the food for the soul area. There was a reason you paid us a visit I'm sure. For what ever the reason, your always welcome up here. It is pretty laid back around here and I have not found one once of anger in any of our locals. We are all good people and don't really intend to make anyone uncomfortable. I understand your frustrations because I too felt just as you do now years ago. It's understandable. It's a personal choice that we followers have made. The choice is not for all sir. We all know this. Please, hang out. Speak your mind. It's ok. You will not get any negative feedback from any of us. I am glad to see you visit and would love for you to hang out with us. Have a blessed day sir. 

PS.. I'm still trying to figure out the Christians eating dog statement..


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if Jesus without a pit but Jesus down the road that lives with his whole family might.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

lol.. I think that would be the Spanish version of hey-sues..lol I C..


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Seeker,

WRR felt "invaded" by bible thumpers because our own Fish & Chips posted in the Jungle yesterday a Christian thread. Evidently he think we should only post that stuff here and made a statement to say something like "what if I were to post in FFTS" and here he is.

I appreciate almost all of WRR's post, especially his expertise in the gardening forum.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes I agree w_r ranch has contributed a lot of great knowledge on 2cool, especially in the gardening forum. I always look for his advice. He's a good man with a lot of wisdom. Great to have him here on FFTS.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, I'm guessing that didn't work out as he planned.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Fish&Chips said:


> Yes I agree w_r ranch has contributed a lot of great knowledge on 2cool, especially in the gardening forum. I always look for his advice. He's a good man with a lot of wisdom. Great to have him here on FFTS.


Seems like he is a pretty good cook as well!



dan_wrider said:


> Well, I'm guessing that didn't work out as he planned.


_JFolm likes this_


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

dan_wrider said:


> Well, I'm guessing that didn't work out as he planned.


Lol, must spread.....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Whodathunkit said:


> WRR felt "invaded" by bible thumpers because our own Fish & Chips posted in the Jungle yesterday a Christian thread. Evidently he think we should only post that stuff here and made a statement to say something like "what if I were to post in FFTS" and here he is.


No WRR did not feel "invaded" at all. WRR was offended (as were a few others) with Fish&Chip's 'in-your-face-whether-you-like-it-or-not' brand of cheap evangelism (hence my posting the definition of 'Bible-thumper), that is not the approach to take if your goal is to actually to draw more people towards Jesus.

I'm sure we all agree that our country, as well as the world in general, is in the condition it is, due to the lack of religion in our daily lives & the lack of a strong family unit. Having said that, I agree with Fish&Chip's goal, however his manner of delivery & his chosen venue showed poor judgement on his part. The Food For The Soul forum was specially created for this purpose, the Jungle was not.

In addition, his response questioning my Christianity was offensive to me... as it was to many of the other wartime vets that PM'd me.



Fish&Chips said:


> Wow. And you're supposed to be my brother in Christ?


What this young idiot fails to comprehend is that I have always been closer to God than he could ever imagine. Think about how close you would feel yourself and what your thoughts might be when you're strapped into a B-52 and you hear utter silence from your fellow crew members after they hear me say the word "Authenticated" through their headsets & the aircraft is prepped for a 'tour'... Skip forward an hour or two, what thoughts would you be having when I pull the blast screen & we arm the weapon??? A thousand thoughts will race through your mind and the last one is always making your peace with God because if this mission is 'for real', you are a dead man...

Let me also add, some of your fellow Christians acted rather unChristian like themselves... I am not particularly fond of being called an "arse", "a hypocrite", a "moron" or being told "I'll break your hip old man"... for pointing out the obvious. I do not suffer fools very well... I never did. When this happens, the gloves come off and I personally will do whatever it takes to put the fools down... That is just the way I'm wired & I never fail.

So here is what I suggest:


 Work on the delivery of your message (keep it low key). Most of us consider our religious beliefs to be a very private matter & do not appreciate others shoving theirs in our faces.


 Don't try to offend people unless you want to be offended in return.


 Chose a venue that is receptive (which is here) or at least one that offers the greatest opportunity for success.


 Police your own so others won't have to.

Enough said & I thank you for the opportunity.

WR

PS. Thank you for your kind words, Seeker. Jerry was one of my best friends & I miss his phone calls. He was a gem.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

dan_wrider said:


> Well, I'm guessing that didn't work out as he planned.


Actually it worked out rather well because it achieved it goal.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> In addition, his response questioning my Christianity was offensive to me... as it was to many of the other wartime vets that PM'd me.
> 
> Let me also add, some of your fellow Christians acted rather unChristian like themselves... I am not particularly fond of being called an "arse", "a hypocrite", a "moron" or being told "I'll break your hip old man"... for pointing out the obvious. I do not suffer fools very well... I never did. When this happens, the gloves come off and I personally will do whatever it takes to put the fools down... That is just the way I'm wired & I never fail.


People sin just like you do. I asked before why would you hold one to higher standards than the Lord would? Pointing fingers isn't the way to be productive. Posting a thread is not throwing it in your face.

I thank you for your service.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> No WRR did not feel "invaded" at all. WRR was offended (as were a few others) with Fish&Chip's 'in-your-face-whether-you-like-it-or-not' brand of cheap evangelism (hence my posting the definition of 'Bible-thumper), that is not the approach to take if your goal is to actually to draw more people towards Jesus.
> 
> I'm sure we all agree that our country, as well as the world in general, is in the condition it is, due to the lack of religion in our daily lives & the lack of a strong family unit. Having said that, I agree with Fish&Chip's goal, however his manner of delivery & his chosen venue showed poor judgement on his part. The Food For The Soul forum was specially created for this purpose, the Jungle was not.
> 
> ...


w_r ranch I agree with you 100% that you were offended.
May God bless you sir.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Fish&Chips said:


> w_r ranch I agree with you 100% that you were offended.


Yeah, you apparently are so repentant that you went right back at it, LOL!!! OK, have it your way... let the games begin.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The irony if this gets moved to the jungle:biggrin:....btw i know know a Jessie that has 6 baby pit bulls!:biggrin:


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> Yeah, you apparently are so repentant that you went right back at it, LOL!!! OK, have it your way... let the games begin.


Ranch why would I need to repent for sharing the word of God? What I am sorry about is that I won't be able to join you in whatever these games you are referring to. I don't play with the things of God. If you are upset because I post in the jungle then that is too bad. People in the jungle have souls and should have the opportunity to hear the good news also. I am not playing games.


----------

